# Fluidmaster Flush and Sparkle



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.fluidmaster.com/html/care_products_8300.html

I know they sell these at Lowes but the bleach cartridges actually work. Anyone putting these in with new toilets?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Is that the little hang-on canister that you run the fill tub to and then to the flush valve? If so, I'm going to keep one on the truck for the customers that can't give up their 2000 flushes.







Paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea, I think they are a great idea.
The only automatic bowl cleaner type that I know of that won't damage a toilet.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

They work quite well. I should market them but I don't stress extras like I should. 

Suggestive upselling is nice but the market isn't the same...everything is bare bones it seems.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I thought about upselling then considered giving them away so I'd have a reason to come back every few months to change out cartridges.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I couldn't find them on Blowes website. What is the price point on the unit and on the refill cartridges. 

I think they would make a great add-on sale or cross-sale item.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Pipedoc said:


> I couldn't find them on Blowes website. What is the price point on the unit and on the refill cartridges.
> 
> I think they would make a great add-on sale or cross-sale item.


I couldn't find them either but did find them on Amazon for about $15. They have them at westside wholesale for $9.75 and also a septic specific one for $10.75. Refil cartridges are $5.50.

http://www.westsidewholesale.com/fl..._-na-_-na-_-na&cvsfa=1870&cvsfe=2&cvsfp=11236


I'm going to go into Lowes this weekend and see if they have them but either way I think I'm going to grab a few for the van. 




Paul


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

So how do these dispensers work? Is it a direct connection from the ball-cock to the dispenser and then the the dispenser discharges into the overflow tube?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Regulator said:


> So how do these dispensers work? Is it a direct connection from the ball-cock to the dispenser and then the the dispenser discharges into the overflow tube?


 
Yes, that's exactly how they work. The dispenser hangs on the tank and has a tube feeding it from the fill valve. It also has a tube that then connects to the overflow tube.

Lowes does have them on the shelf, at least here in Paso Robles. I just bought a few and installed one in my toilet to see if it makes any noticable difference. They also have a blue version, in addition to the clear bleach and septic. Lowe's prices are about $14 for the chlorine, $10 for the blue and $15 for the septic version. Refill kits have 2 cartrides and are about $5 for blue, $6 for chorine and $8 for septic. They're supposed to last 3 months. Even if they don't make a big difference to me, I can really see the use for the septic version. It contains enzymes to maintain the bacterial levels in the tank and a ton of people completely ignore this in a septic system. 




Paul


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

A word of caution:

If the toilet is not equipped with an anti-siphon ballcock, you have a cross connection here. 

If the toilet is equipped with an anti-siphon ballcock, you may have an under-controlled cross connection.

You may want to refer to your plumbing code.

But that's only me.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've tested the bleach and blue, blue is worthless, bleach is nice. 

I would only install these on new toilets and tanks that have had new internals installed.

Not trying to be a wiseguy, but genuinely asking, are there any fill valves/ballcocks on the market that aren't anti siphon? I could see that being a problem if installing on a old unit with original parts.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok, thinking about it some more, you could probably use these in a 30,000 mile service package.

You show up, flush the water heater, check/clean burner, replace ice maker and RO filters, replace toilet cartridges, check out rest of the house.. In n out about an hour.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

I may be mistaken, but I believe the following are either not anti-siphon design or rely on the fill tube for the air inlet for the purpose of anti-siphon :


Crane C-3001
Burlington #20 series
Fill Pro FV75


----------

